# Mahnung von AllInkasso



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2005)

Hallo.

Vor einem Monat bekam unsere Familie eine Rechnung von einer Ltd. ("Limited", aus Gibraltar!) zugeschickt, wir hätten bestimmte Informationen über ein hier in Deutschland regional ansässigen Callcenter beantragt. Wir hätten das Päckchen (enthielt angeblich die infos: "Adressen und Fotos") jedoch nicht angenommen, wir sollten aber die Rechnung c.a. 70€ begleichen, (Kontonummer usw. war angegeben).

Diese Rechnung wurde von uns ignoriert.

Nun kam von einer Inkassogesellschaft eine Mahnung mit einer Rechnung die nun bei c.a. 160€ liegt, und wir wissen nicht was wir tun sollen. Morgen gehen wir erstmal zur Polizei.

Auf dem ersten Brief von der Ltd. stand, das Callcenter habe ein Gespräch aufgezeichnet, und das diese Aufzeichnung bestätige, dass wir etwas angefordert haben. Ich muss da mal genauer nachfragen, was überhaupt gesprochen wurde. Einmal ging es irgendwie darum, ob wir nich  t eine billigvorwahl haben möchten, ob die uns nicht infos zuschicken sollen, was anscheinend von uns bejaht wurde, aber unter den Eindruck es handle sich um kostenlose Informationen. Ob eine Adresse abgegeben wurde, weiss ich nicht, ist ja aber auch relativ irrelevant, da die im Telefonbuch zu finden ist.

Wie sollten wir vorgehen? Har jemand ein paar gute Tipps?

Danke.


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Juni 2005)

Nur mals so, ganz abstrakt und losgelöst vom konkreten Fall:

Vertrag setzt zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen voraus. Voraussetzung für eine vollständige und auf einen Vertragsschluss zielende Willenserklärung ist auch, dass man genau weiß, um was es sich handelt.
Wenn etwas kosten soll, muss auf den Preis richtig und umfassend hingewiesen werden.
Also bitte die um den Nachweis eines Vertragsschlusses.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2005)

poste mal Namen und Anschrift der limited, Danke.
Gruß
puzzler


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> poste mal Namen und Anschrift der limited, Danke.
> Gruß
> puzzler



SC Callcenter Reutlingen

Tussla Services Limited, 3/5 Turnballs Lane, Gibraltar

Allinkasso GmbH Oberföhringer Str 93. 81925 München

Polizei meint, da nichts angenommen wurde, einfach ignorieren, bis zum nächsten mal, dann melden (hab nicht mitbekommen wo); "so was komme gelegentlich vor".


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo Gast

habe auch so einen Brief bekommen und habe aber nichts bestellt.
Was hast du gemacht und was ist bei dir rausgekommen?

Ich hätte eine Adress und Kontaktliste bestellt die über 200 Euro kostet, an dem Tag war aber niemand daheim wo der Bestelltermin war. Auch der Name ist nicht richtig bei uns gib es keinene Franz. Völlig falsche Angaben

Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen oder ein anderer

Vielen Dank


Gruss MARKUS


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Turnbulls Lane? hier gibt es einen link zu einer Beschwerde über eine Firma mit dieser Adresse (die sicher nur der Sitz eines Firmenregistrierers in Gibraltar ist). siehe googlecache. Fazit: Nützt nichts 

besser (Naja)


> HRB 4026 – 4.2.2002: SC Callcenter GmbH, Reutlingen (Der Schöne Weg 126, 72766 Reutlingen). Gegenstand: Verkauf von Waren und Dienstleistungen am Telefon, insbesondere im Bereich Partnerschaftsurlaub und Reisen, ausgenommen solcher Geschäfte, welche einer staatlichen Genehmigung bedürfen. Stammkapital: 25000,– EUR. Geschäftsführer: H* Sch*, geb. am 15.10.1954, Reutlingen; J* C*, geb. am 14.3.1958, Bisingen. Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 26. Oktober 2001. Nachtrag vom 16. Januar 2002 und 30. Januar 2002. Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, so vertritt dieser die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer gemeinsam oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Alleinvertretungsbefugnis kann erteilt werden. H* Sch* und J* C* vertreten die Gesellschaft allein. Sie sind befugt, Rechtsgeschäfte mit sich selbst oder mit sich als Vertreter Dritter abzuschließen. Nicht eingetragen: Bekanntmachungen der Gesellschaft erfolgen im Staatsanzeiger für Baden-Württemberg.


 (quelle: googlecache "sc callcenter gmbh")

J*C* könnte eine Frau namens C* haben, die eine Werbeagentur in Chieming betreiben könnte, dies legt jedenfalls die Teilnehmerliste 2004 der Eurowebtainment nahe [eine "Messe" auf Mallorca und in Berlin, Teilnehmer sind seit Jahren die seriösesten der Seriösen und ihre seriösen Freunde]


> Werbeagentur Ch* C*, D-Chieming  C* J*
> Werbeagentur H* Schm* D-Reutlingen  SCHM* H*


die beiden (zufällig?) untereinander gelisteten Namen sind die GF's der SC Callcenter GmbH. Hat diese Firma evtl. für die dubiose Ltd in Gibraltar etwas vermarkten wollen? Nach Gibraltar geht man zum "Steuern optimieren" oder zum Verstecken - oder zu beidem...

H*S* und J*C* haben (hatten?) zumindest noch eine weitere gemeinsame Firma in Reutlingen, die ins Bild passt:


> HRB 4131 – 16.10.2002: Teleteam Telefonverkauf GmbH, Reutlingen (Der Schöne Weg 126, 72766 Reutlingen). Gegenstand: Der Verkauf von Dienstleistungen und Waren per Telefon. Stammkapital: 50000,– DM. Geschäftsführer: H*S*, geb. am 15.10.1954, Reutlingen, J*C*, geb. am 14.3.1958, Bisingen. Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 26.10.1995. Zuletzt geändert am 27.10.1997. Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, so vertritt dieser die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer gemeinsam oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Alleinvertretungsbefugnis kann erteilt werden. H*S* und J*C* vertreten die Gesellschaft allein. Sie sind befugt, Rechtsgeschäfte mit sich selbst oder mit sich als Vertreter Dritter abzuschließen. Durch Beschluss der Gesellschafterversammlung vom 1.8.2002 ist der Sitz der Gesellschaft verlegt von Kirchentellinsfurt nach Reutlingen und der Gesellschaftsvertrag geändert in § 1 (Firma, Sitz). Nicht eingetragen: Bekanntmachungen der Gesellschaft erfolgen im Bundesanzeiger.




(Quelle: googlecache IHK)


----------



## Investi (21 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem ersten Brief von der Ltd. stand, das Callcenter habe ein Gespräch aufgezeichnet, und das diese Aufzeichnung bestätige, dass wir etwas angefordert haben.



Lag Eurerseits eine Zustimmung zur Aufzeichnung des Gespräches vor? Oder wurde wenigstens vor Gesprächsaufnahme darauf hingewiesen, daß Gespräche zu bestimmten Zwecken (i.d.R. zur Qualitätssicherung bzw. für Ausbildungszwecke) aufgenommen würden? 

Investi


----------

